# Windows98 configured to slow down internet speed?



## joeAgain------ (Mar 13, 2002)

I've got something strange going on with the way computer is configured to make my new high speed internet connection act very, very slow.

We finally got a broadband internet service connection a few days ago, but the speed is unbelievably slow. It is about 40Kbps download speed(slower than my previous dial-up), but a blazing fast 452Kbps upload on Win98.

I'm running a dual boot system with Win98 on one partition and W2K on the other.

My W2K O/S downloads at about 463Kbps download speed and 546Kbps upload.

My question is....what kind of configuration problem have I got with Win98 to make that happen? What kind of settings can be causing this incredably slow download speed in Win98?

Does anybody know?

What kinds of settings would not hamper dial-up speed, but would make a broadband connection act even slower once you change over?


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Is this on 98SE or vanilla Win98? I am not sure when MS fixed the winsock. You could try reinstalling TCP/IP and your other network components to see if it gets cleared up. Might be a remnant from your dial up days. Remove any reference to your old modem if there is any.


----------



## joeAgain------ (Mar 13, 2002)

it's Win98SE

why wouldn't that make the W2K work slowly too, if it is "remnants" were left over. It(W2K) was also installed before the switch to broadband.

what "remnants"?
(the installation tech set all the TC/IP settings for the new service. In fact he did it 3 times, just to triple check the settings because he noticed the slow speed also between my Win98 and W2K systems....they are convinced the problem is in my Win98 configuration, but I don't know what to do about it)

what configuration settings can I check?


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Win2k uses a different winsock than Win98 I believe. Is the broadband using PPPoE or some sort of dialer to connect you to your ISP? I was really referring to any of your old modem settings as "remnants"


----------



## joeAgain------ (Mar 13, 2002)

I don't know much about it, except it is an "always on" wireless internet/ethernet system.

do you mean "uninstall" modem in my Control Panel, or what(else) to remove it's old settings?

please give me specifics, OK? I don't know what you mean or where to look to solve this problem, please?


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

If you are not using the modem at all, physically remove it from the PC, remove it from device manager, remove any software it was using from Add/Remove Programs, Right click Network Neighborhood and select properties. Remove any reference to it in there. Remove all netorking components from Network Properties and reinstall them and only install TCP/IP, Client for MS Networks and your NIC in these settings.


----------



## joeAgain------ (Mar 13, 2002)

OK,
I've uninstalled the modem in add/remove hardware, removed from device manager....physically pulled modem card from computer....removed, uninstalled, deleted all dial-up or modem items in my computer.

stii no speed improvement, unfortunately.

any other suggestions?


----------



## joeAgain------ (Mar 13, 2002)

someone mentioned maybe my MTU is not set right since the change to broadband.

what is that, and how do I do it?

Can somebody tell me, please?


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

Just a question...

Is the connection USB or connected to a NIC ??

Also...

You might want to try this...

http://www.winguides.com/registry/display.php/646/


----------



## joeAgain------ (Mar 13, 2002)

forgive me, Jedi

please forgive my ignorance, but I'm not sure what you mean(I don't think we have either).

They installed a small tower on our roof. It has a tranceiver that is pointed at the internet companies tower a few blocks away. The cable comes straight to the computer from the tower with an electrical connection(for 12 volts of power? for the tranceiver) about midway between the tower and our computer.

I plan to have them install a router as a firewall(an option they offered but I'd previously declined at installation).

the cable is connected to an ethernet network card in a PCI slot on my computer.

that is about all I know. They call it "wireless internet".

I've looked at some tweak websites and changed the MaxMTU values to 1500 in my registry and increased the RWIN values....but so far no improvement.

I'm looking at that link you gave me. And am beginning to get somewhat overwhelmed and discouraged. 

Is there a freeware program that asks a few simple questions about your O/S and internet service....and then just makes all these changes for you?(with a way to revert hopefully, if you change internet providers) I know that is a "cowardly", unknowledgable way out of this, but are there any....that then tell you what they did later(so I'll still get the idea, but the program would actually do it)?

Is there?


----------



## joeAgain------ (Mar 13, 2002)

I know that a program that would automatically making all the tweaks and changes might be objectionable to the knowledgable hands-on people on this board....but at this point, I think I'm ready for one.

does anybody know of a good (free) one?

thanks


----------



## ddraigcoch (Mar 3, 2001)

Try here for some Registry tweaks:

http://www.winguides.com/search.php?guide=site&keywords=connection


----------



## joeAgain------ (Mar 13, 2002)

I have visited that site before(it is another page of the site that Jedi suggested) and that is an interesting tweak, I'll check it out, Ddraigcoch.

But their are many, many tweaks.

And I'm still looking for a program that will automatically do all this for me.

Would some kind person tell me of one that they think is good?
(I have seen free ones in the past, but can't remember their names now)

can anybody please tell me of one?(I know they exist)

please?


----------



## ddraigcoch (Mar 3, 2001)

Have you tried Easy MTU? http://www.tweakpc.com/Internet.htm


----------



## joeAgain------ (Mar 13, 2002)

that's right!

that is one of the ones I'd heard about before(but couldn't remember)

Is it a good one? Have you used it with good results(or has anybody?)?

I'm wanting to hear from people how have used a program and had not had it mess things up, you know?

is it good?


----------



## ddraigcoch (Mar 3, 2001)

As the Registry is one of my specialise areas, I always tend to make changes myself rather than rely on third party programs.

Easy MTU is ok and is probably one of the better ones in its category


----------



## joeAgain------ (Mar 13, 2002)

thanks, Ddraigcoch

what others have you heard might also be good? I'd like to see what else similar is out there, please?
(as I remember, that one was very "simplistic" and had very few options)

are there any others that appear more "comprehensive" with more options, or descriptions of what it is doing?


----------



## Del (Aug 31, 2001)

Here's a site that has an great tweak, you have to know if you are using a pppoe to connect or not.
When you turn on your computer to go online, do you have to click a program like raspppoe, or access manager before you surf or do you just click on IE.
If you have to click an access manager type program and are using pppoe, select that patch otherwise the one for win 98 without the pppoe.
After installing reboot and try it.
http://speedguide.net/Cable_modems/cable_patches.shtml


----------



## joeAgain------ (Mar 13, 2002)

Del, those look really pretty interesting.

Thank you

(I don't have to click on anything to browse except my browser. I'm always on line if my computer is running)

What type of internet system is that? It can't be DSL....there is no phone line. Can you tell me? they call it wireless internet. What is it?


----------



## IMM (Feb 1, 2002)

_My W2K O/S downloads at about 463Kbps download speed and 546Kbps upload._

Even that sounds pretty goofy - I haven't seen any consumer system where the asymmetry is that way around. Just about everything should have better bandwith down than up!

If this was a consumer ADSL (connected to the telephone lines) which came with phone filters - I'd guess you missed placing a filter on a phone or a normal modem.


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

Joe...

What I was referring to, is the connection from the DSL modem to the pc ( ie: USB or NIC, which in your case is a NIC ), also IMM is right, with what I see from DSL, the download should always be higher than the upload ( I don't have DSL, I'm on cable which is 512k up and 512k down, a friend of mine is on DSL, and he say's that on a good day, he get's about 600k up and about 1000k down )...

And now...for a suggestion, if you choose to try it...

Right click on Network Neiborhood - Properties - under the heading "The following network components are installed" find the NIC adapter that you have, double click on it, and goto the Advanced tab, click on "Media Type" and set it to "Auto Sense"...

The reason that I suggest this, is that so far with all of the NIC installs that I've done, the "Media Type" has defaulted to (depending on the NIC) "Hardware Default" this in my opinion, you don't want, as the default could be Half Duplex, and it sounds to me like you are getting a Half Duplex connection from the NIC to the DSL modem, the modems are usually a 10mbps Full Duplex connection...

Just a thought, an idea, and my humble 2 pennies...


----------



## joeAgain------ (Mar 13, 2002)

Thank you all for your help and efforts.

It has been interesting to learn all the things you all have told me.

But I found that Del's suggested patches on the speedguide.net website worked instantly when I unzipped and install their setting.

The patch that helped the most for me was "sguide_tweak_98_ME". It instantly changed my download speed from about 34Kbps to 585Kbps!!! Amazing! and Great! (enough of a speed increase to give this old dial-up user wiplash!! in acceleration!)

Thank you all!


----------



## Del (Aug 31, 2001)

Glad it helped, hate to see people paying for high speed and machine crawling along..
Have a great one, Happy Thanksgiving from the Far North..
Del


----------

